# What color to get?



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

What is the best color in your opinion to get in a car? I've heard from some that silver is, but I thought I'd throw this question out to the masses.

KM


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Don't get black. My truck is black and when it's all waxed and clean it looks wicked. But the smallest spec of pollen, etc. shows up in no time. I should have stayed with my favorite color, red.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

white or silver imo


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I'm a sucker for navy blue  ...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Blue, FO SHIZZLE!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn i love that color too sr20racer...never seen it before


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *damn i love that color too sr20racer...never seen it before *


 It's a rare color on the se-r's. I know 2 bud's that have NX2K's in that color too.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

sr20racer said:


> *Blue, FO SHIZZLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My car looks just like that, except i don't have an SR20DE under the hood...


----------



## SAT-SER (Feb 11, 2003)

i love my color except when cops are looking>


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Japanese cars look best in refrigerator white.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, i'm going to have to go with sr20racer for car color.

Dark lue is by far my favorite choice. 

Black is fine, but it gets hot. And yeah, it does look very good after you clean it, but water spots or specs just kill that clean look.

I never really like white or silver for that much, except for the silver GT-R in 2 Fast 2 Furious.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Don't mean to hi-jack the thread but here is another pis so you can see the color. It is called Saphirre Blue and the color code is TK3. You can go and get some pumped into a spray can and paint something so you can really see the pearl and metallic in it. The pics don't do the color justice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2003)

Any thoughts on red?

km


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Red, in my personal opinion screams "Pull me over! I want attention!" though I think that sunburst yellow is a nice color  Even the Daytona Blue (Similar to Rally Blue) looks good.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Hell Belt residents are stupid NOT to get white. Yellow grabs my eye, white saves my skin and A/C requirements.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Stay away from black. My family has three black cars, and all three are a nightmare to keep clean. I've had a silver car and I now have a red car, and both have been pretty easy to keep clean.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

bugandy or silver are nice choices - these colors have class.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

First off are we talking stock paint or custom stuff? I'm a sucker for dark Vermillion, Nightsky Cerellian and metallic green cobolt myself. The darker the color the harder to hide dirt it is though....oh yeah, I don't get paid enough to know how to spell.


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

haha despite popular opinion...BLACK!! 
well, yeh black IS a damn b*tch to clean, but i like its stealthy-ness w/ the windows tinted out

but other than black, these shades of blue are my fav: the 350z daytona blue, integra lilac/purplish blue, and the bimmer topaz blue.

btw sr20racer...nice color on the classic!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well
My favorite is this deep blue or even better deep green that BMW's came in about 2 years ago. That or any color that the new Jaguars come in. I don't know if you look closely but the paint that they use on the new Jaguars is unbelieveable. It is super deep and metallic. When washed it looks wet.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

kontesto said:


> *Any thoughts on red?
> 
> km *


Arrest Me Red is sexy on the right car.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I say go for Bayside Blue(Skyline color baby). That would be nice.


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Just got a 2004 sentra in blackout, looks wicked nice, sharp, more "expensive" than a sentra is, only problem, like others say, is that dirt like jumps to your eye from the car. You gotta clean it all the time!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

deep crystal blue.. its on some stock 200sx.. the 350z blue is really sweet and even though its not a nissan color, wrx blue..even the evo 8 has a hot blue


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I love red or black. I currently have a black spec and I love it but it's a beotch to keep clean.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

GREEN ! I can't believe nobody said green. 
I love my 93 XE's Pearl Green color. I've seen green Sentra’s but never as nice a green as mine. It's a limited so maybe they put an extra clear coat or something, who knows? 

Even though the 200sx comes in Teal Green I still love that color better than any of the others, close second is Sunburst & or Blue . 

IMHO green is the best color, especially a darker green.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

BLACK BLACK BLACK!


----------



## sentrasel860 (Aug 6, 2003)

Even though it isnt stock paint, I really like pink. If you guys have ever seen the Yashio Factory Silvia S15, you know what im talking about!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*Red* does look good on the right car, but a Ford Focus AINT that car.


----------

